# You & I - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

*You & Me - tutorial*

A great Dave Matthews Band tune - this video shows a break down of how i play it....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;Nq1658HSZc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq1658HSZc0[/video]


----------

